# Best strains for cancer patients....



## Brohio (Feb 9, 2015)

I need to help a family member in need, we just found out he has cancer. Really a good guy.....anyway , they asked us for some medicine.  I have access to two or three.   In general, would what you suggest ?  Being that he isn't a smoker at all, I was looking for something not to strong...I also can get the old stand-by commercial.  It's looks a little greener then usual.  I'm not rolling in the doe, but want to help. ANY info on this is much appriciated.  Also, how to dose for him to help his appetite after treatments.....thanks


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 9, 2015)

impossible to say for sure how anyone will react.
I would try mersh first, as a non smoker the lower quality may not overwhelm him like dank could.
its going to be trial and error to a point.
I know there are quite a few more experienced members here on this subject just a few thoughts till the real answer comes.

healing vibes his way and strength to family and friends!
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2015)

I would get the cleanest herb you can find or have on hand and make him a tincture for use sublingually.  I would use Everclear to make tincture and I would have him titrate up... Start with 2 drops 4 times a day and see how he does.  He can work up to a whole dropper full if he likes it. If you want a mild dose, I would use glycerine to make the tincture.
You want a hybrid..not sativa... Something relaxing. It would be great to be able to get a 2 to 1 cbd, but that probably isn't happening...


----------



## Brohio (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank You,  I will consider all this advice....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2015)

I also suggest something with high CBDs if possible.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

This cbd business is very complicated. We are all flying by the seat of our pants. A new study showed that THC stopped the growth of a certain breast cancer. 
The brain tumor studies show cbd stops the cancer cells from dividing...  I am of the thought that we need to use at least a 1to1 ratio of cbd/thc or 1/2.... But like i said.. there are not adequate studies to tell us.. So for now I would think it does need cbd's in it, but maybe not just cbds..  THe whole plant. I had a friend who had his herb tested. it was 16% thc and NO cbd's... it was a hybrid... go figure.. I will be glad when we can have our own herb tested and not be so expensive.

Excuse the rant.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Love how the plant has tons of property's and we focus on 2 lol . Science needs to look further I feel.

I would recommend a high THC plant and a high CBD strain for cancer patient and would mega dose them with teas etc ounce tolerance is built up


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

It needs to NOT be a scheduled 1 drug in this country so studies can be done and funded.

Have you worked with cancer patients Stank?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

No but I have seen what this plant can do for sick people at the collective I am part of that has 5000. + patients. I have seen it give my friend with MS his life back and keep him outta a wheelchair . 
I made no claim to be a mmj doctor.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

That is awesome. What strain are you seeing that does the most good, especially with your MS friend?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

http://youtu.be/ml60uGPbynQ

This is his story.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

I watched the whole thing, thank you.


----------



## Brohio (Feb 11, 2015)

Rose,  the oil deal would be ideal, his cancer is actually of the throat...I did manage to find some good medicine, but it's probably to expensive for long term.  I know you work with the concentrates,  I'm thinking it's out of reach un-less we made it ourselves, but I'm thinking he would get more more of a value smoking , in very small amounts.   I'm pretty sure making this would take some time to perfect, and we don't have the time...or access to bundles of good smoke !    He has been smoking a few tokes or so a day, says it helps a whole lot, and is in a lot of pain. It's a crying shame we have to go through what we do to help....It's just not anywhere close to fair.  thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

If you could get an ounce it is easy to make the oil...That would give him a couple of full syringes..I will walk you through how to do it and will help in any way i can.  He could let the oil slide down his throat...get it two ways maybe..


----------



## Brohio (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea, an ounce is obtainable....I appreciate the help too.  I'll be talking about this soon....I want to help, straight from the heart but I don't know if I'm together enough to trust my mess up on this person.  Rose, maybe you could write a little more about how you use the oil, and how it helped them. I can show this to the family too. Thanks again.  We did make a tea onetime, just with scaps, and it was surprisingly strong. Does anyone make Tea ? This might be soothing for him.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, so forget the oil and lets talk tincture, that way he can dose in drops. He will have much more wiggle room to see how he tolerates. Brohio, go to http://phoenixtears.ca  this is Rick Simpson's site. Have them watch his videos. It talks about curing cancer. I think they will be more impressed by the stories on there then some lady on a pot website.:vap-Bong_smoker:

Tincture can be made two ways that i know of. Glycerine and Everclear/ or 151 rum (that was three ways). The everclear burns the mouth  like crazy so maybe the glycerine would be better. That you can decarb the pot and cook in a rice cooker for 24 hours with the glycerine, food grade from health food store.  put in small bottles with a medicine dropper in. I got my bottles on amazon.

The tincture you can add to hot water and make a tea. Lots of folks like it that way.The glycerine is sweet.. kinda, not horrible.  Let me know if i can help further.  Good luck. You can do this.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

Glycerin however is not nearly as good as a lot of other solvents in removing THC and other cannabinoids.  So, it will be substantially weaker than anything you make with other solvents, like alcohol.  

I do make a glycerin tincture for use in an e-cigarette.  It is a lot weaker and for those that do not like or want to smoke, this is just the vapor and does not involve any combustion--think of it like breathing air from a vaporizer of nebulizer.  However, the potential cancer curing properties of cannabis really make it worth looking into making real RSO and not a weak glycerin tincture.


----------

